

Alexis Ohanian calls out 'fellow geeks' for ostracizing, sexist behavior - rdl
http://www.theverge.com/2013/3/25/4146078/reddit-co-founder-alexis-ohanian-calls-out-fellow-geeks

======
alekseyk
I'm a little confused how he is calling out 'fellow' geeks if he is a product
guy?

~~~
rdl
He's a geek even if he's not a (full-time) developer. I mean, wouldn't you
consider Elon Musk a geek? Or Steve Jobs?

